# Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT



## wasserzwerg (8. Mai 2011)

Schönen guten Morgen und an die Muttis liebe Grüße zum Muttertag 

Ich habe ein großes Problem mit meinem Miniteich aber erstmal zu den Grundgegebenheiten:

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren eine uralte Zinkwanne bei meiner Oma im Schuppen gefunden und die natürlich direkt in Beschlag genommen. Die Wanne fasst ca. 90 liter Wasser, im Moment ist mangels Regenwasser aber etwas weniger drin. Ich verwende ausschließlich Regenwasser.
Bepflanzt ist die Wanne schon immer mit einer Seerose (winterhart) einer Wasseriris, etwas Gräserzeug (keine Ahnung was, das hab ich letztes Jahr vom Nachbar geschenkt bekommen) und einer __ Sumpfdotterblume. 
Große Probleme gabs mit dem Teich noch nie außer mit der Wasserhyazinthe die es warum auch immer nicht geschafft hat und einem kleinen Loch im Boden nachdem ich die Wanne befüllt, mitsamt der Rose den Winter über draußen stehn hatte 
Aber alles kein Drama, Pflanzen kann man ersetzen und das Loch wurde gestopft.
Auf dem Boden ist eine relativ dicke Schicht aus Lavaschrot, die Rose & die Sumpfdotterblume stehen in Teichtöpfen (ZUM ERSTEN MAL &FRISCH UMGETOPFT!!), die __ Iris & Gräser (ein großes Knäuel) sind ohne Topf im Teich.
Die Wanne steht morgens in der Sonne, ich schätze mal für ungefähr 3 Stunden, ansonsten keine direkte Sonneneinstrahlung, vor allem nicht in der prallen Mittagssonne.
Damit ein wenig Bewegung ins Wasser kammt habe ich ein kleines Wasserspiel in Form einer kleinen Dame, die einen Krug in den Händen hält aus dem das Wasser in den Teich plätschert.
Letztes Jahr hat alles prima funktioniert, alle Pflanzen sind kräftig gewachsen, die Seerose hat sogar zum ersten Mal geblüht.

So, ich hoffe ich hab an alles gedacht - nun zu meinem Problem:

Seit ein paar Tagen ist das Wasser rotbraun verfärbt und zwar vom feinsten :shock 
Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte, ich hab ja außer dem Umtopfen nichts verändert in den 2 Jahren. 
Die Seerose macht lauter mickrige kleine Blätter die nicht an die Oberfläche kommen, die Sumpfdotterblume hat inzwischen 1 Blatt nach oben geschoben. Ich habe die Teicherde von Composana genommen.
Selbst auf dem Schlauch vom Filter hat sich roter Belag abgelegt 

HILFE !!!! Wie kann ich meinen Teich & vor allem die Seerose retten ???

verzweifelte Grüße


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Servus Zwergerl 

Herzlich Willkommen

Vielleicht hilft Dir das bezüglich "Roter-Algen" weiter ....


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Willkommen bei uns - den wichtigsten Link hat Helmut ja schon gesetzt (ab Beitrag 16 wird es interessant für Dich).

Das es die Wasserhyazinthe nicht geschafft hat, ist völlig normal in unseren Breitengraden - sie ist bei uns nicht winterhart!

Wie wäre es mal mit einem hübschen Foto von Deinem Teichlein?


----------



## wasserzwerg (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Hallo,

also erstmal ein großes Dankeschön für eure Antworten.

Ich könnte heulen.. da will man der Rose mal was Gutes tun und sie aus dem inzwischen viel zu kleinen Topf befreien und dann sowas 

Also im Klartext: Alles inklusive Wasser aus dem "Teich" raus, Wanne schrubben, Lava auspülen bzw wegschmeißen weil die so porös ist das man die eh nich sauber kriegt, Rose & Sumpfsotterblume aus der Erde raus, in neue (welche???) topfen, warten bis es regnet, Wanne neu befüllen und hoffen das die Algen nicht wiederkommen ?!?!?! 

Di Alternative wäre ja wohl nur, alle Pflanzen langsam sterben lassen und sich mit der roten Brühe anfreunden oder ?

PRIIIMAAA 

Hübsche Fotos gibt im Moment leider nicht.. Hab euch aber trotzdem 3 gemacht..

Und die Wasserhyazinthe hat schon vor dem Winter den Geist aufgegeben... weiß nicht worans lag.

liebe Grüße


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Die __ Sumpfdotterblume sitzt eh viel zu tief. Die sollte mit dem Herz über dem Wasserspiegel stehen.


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Servus

Herz ist das wo die Stengel austreiben


----------



## wasserzwerg (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Hhm.. ok.. 

dafür das sie zu tief sitzt, hat sie sich die letzten beiden Jahre wirklich gut gemacht.. So mit ein Blatt nach dem andewrn schieben und blühn und so.. aber OK bei der "Neuanlage" das Teichs werde ich dran denken 

Nochmal ne Frage zur Rose.. macht die diese verkrüppelten Miniblätter wegen den Algen oder läuft da noch was ganz anderes falsch ??

liebe Grüße


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Servus

Könnte möglich sein das du sie zu tief im Substrat eingesetzt hast ... dadurch müssen sich die Blätter durchs Substrat zwängen 

Nur so eine Idee ...


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

hallo "namensloser" Zwerg.

Vor Jahren hab ich sogar mal versucht,diese Blutalgen zu züchten.
Leider ohne Erfolg.
Lava als Substrat ist eh nicht der Burner,also raus damit.
Und stell dir mal vor,wie deine SDB sich entwickeln würde,wenn sie nicht so tief stehen würde.
Sie heißt übrigens nicht umsonst "Sumpf..."
Die Seerose ist, wie Helmut schon schrieb, wahrscheinlich zu tief gepflanzt und mit zuviel Kies abgedeckt. Beim Einpflanzen sollte die Triebspitze freiliegen und das Lehm/Erde Substrat mit einer "dünnen" Schicht kleiner Steinchen abgedeckt sein. Die kommen eh nur rein,damit das Substrat nicht aufgeschwemmt wird.


----------



## wasserzwerg (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Huhu Eugen,

Also so wies aussieht hab ich hier ne 1A Blutalgenzucht.. die kannste gerne haben :evil

Wegen der SDB.. da mein Teich ja eh nicht wirklich tief ist dachte ich das geht noch als ein etwas tieferer Sumpf durch  Aber ihr habt mich ja eines besseren belehrt.

Die Seerose ist zwar frisch umgetopft aber nicht tiefer als sie vorher im alten Topf war. Abgedeckt natürlich auch mit Lava aber nur eine ein-Steinchen-dicke Schicht. :?

Warum ist Lava Mist im Teich ?? Ich hab die am Anfang mit rein gemacht weil ich ja immer superklares Wasser hatte und es mir zu hässlich war immer auf den "schönen" Zinkboden zu gucken.. So fand ich das vom Dekorativen viel schöner. 

liebe Grüße - Steffi


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Hi Steffi,
"Mist" hab ich ja nicht geschrieben. 
Ich hab bei meinen Minis viel mit Substrat rumprobiert, und da hab ich halt mit Lava die schlechtesten Wuchsergebnisse erzielt.
Grad in einem Miniteich kann/darf ruhig ein Überangebot an Nährstoffen sein.
Sollte es doch mal fadenalgen geben,sind die ja recht schnell rausgefischt.
Außerdem ist gebrochenes Lava recht scharfkantig und somit schlecht für die feinen Würzelchen der Pflanze,
BTW Deine Blutalgenzucht würd ich sofort nehmen. 
In einer Zinkwanne macht sich rotes Wasser und Tannenwedel oä. richtig gut.


----------



## wasserzwerg (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Also wer von uns beiden versteht jetzt den anderen nicht richtig ?
Die Lava hab ich nicht in den Töpfen - die liegt nur auf dem Boden praktisch als "Sichtschutz". In den Töpfen ist die Teicherde von Composana. Darauf ist gegen das Aufschwemmen eine dünne Schicht Lava. 

Oder meinst du das __ Iris/Gräser Knäuel das direkt in der Lava sitzt ??

liebe Grüße


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*


tja,das war wohl mein Fehler.


----------



## wasserzwerg (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Naja - ist doch nicht schlimm - die Teicherde von Compo scheint ja auch nich der Burner zu sein


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Teicherde wird recht schnell ausgelaugt.
In Lehm bzw Erde liegen die Nährstoffe besser "gebunden" vor und geben diese eben langsamer ab.


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*



> tja,das war wohl mein Fehler.


Naja Eugen ... eigentlich habe ich die Sache ins Rollen gebracht 

Aber trotzdem Steffi ... ich würde gerne die Seerose nochmal sehen, aber herausnehmen aus der Wanne (nein, nicht aus dem Töpfchen ) und foten (nur wenn es keine großen Umstände macht).


----------



## wasserzwerg (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Mach ich gern.. aber erst nach 4 - muß jetzt zur Arbeit 

liebe Grüße


----------



## wasserzwerg (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Hallo,

hier nun die versprochenen Bilder von der Seerose 

Wie man sieht scheint die Schicht aus Lava nicht zu dick zu sein, die neuen Blätter kommen durch 

liebe Grüße


----------



## wasserzwerg (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Jaa...

Und so sahen der Teich & die Rose letztes Jahr aus


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Servus Steffi

Danke für die Bilder 

Hmmm ... ich würde sagen da stimmt was nicht .... ich würde es einmal ohne Lava versuchen ... 

aber ....

Vielleicht kann ja ein Kenner mal drüber schauen ....


----------



## wasserzwerg (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Guten Morgen Helmut,

"ohne Lava versuchen" heißt die Lava von den Töpfen runter oder ganz aus dem Teich raus ??
Von den Töpfchen hab ich sie jetzt nämlich runtergemacht....

liebe Grüße


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

nur von den Töpfen  Steffi

Schauen mer mal, wie sich die Roserln entwickeln ....


----------



## wasserzwerg (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Okidoki 

Ich drück mir mal selbst die Daumen


----------



## wasserzwerg (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Hallo Eugen,

also der Wasserwechsel ist jetzt durch.. habe alles so gemacht wie du gesagt hast - wehe das geht in die Hose v

Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob ich noch ein oder 2 Pflänzchen dazukaufe.. immerhin isses ja eigentlich ziemlich spärlich bepflanzt mit einer __ Zwergseerose, einer __ Sumpfdotterblume, einer Wasseriris und etwas Gras/__ Schilf was auch immer...

Zu welcher Pflanze würdet ihr mir raten ??
Schön wäre es wenn sie blüht und sich nich ganz so unkrautmäßig verbreiten würde 

liebe Grüße und nochmal VIELEN DANK für die Hilfe !!!!!!! :gdaumen Ihr seit echt spitze !!


----------



## Eugen (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Hi

wie wärs mit ner gelben Gauklerblume und/oder __ Hechtkraut ?
__ Froschlöffel wird auch immer wieder gern für Minis genommen.


----------



## wasserzwerg (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde aber ich komm zur Zeit um vor Arbeit 

Das __ Hechtkraut sieht doch ganz gut aus 
Von Wasserhyazinthen haltet ihr im allgemeinen nix oder ?? Könnte die ja im Prinzip zusammen mit der Seerose in der Garage (frostfrei) überwintern oder ?!

Und noch ein kleiner Zwischenstand zum Teich:
Sieht alles prima aus ! Wasser ist (noch) schön klar und ich hab das Gefühl das die Seerose wieder schön zugelegt hat  Ganz zu Schweigen von der __ Sumpfdotterblume 

Schönen Abend noch & liebe Grüße


----------



## wasserzwerg (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Hallo,

so.. jetzt ist es wieder so weit.. Das Wasser im Teich ist wieder rot 

Die Seerose hat zwar inzwischen 2 Blätter an der Wasseroberfläche und treibt auch schon 3 in die selbe Richtung aber ich frag mich ob ihr das algenverseuchte Wasser wirklich gefällt 

Bin ratlos 

liebe Grüße


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Warum sollte sich eine Seerose an den Algen stören


----------



## ron (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Hallo zusammen,

im gewissen Sinne bin ich beruhigt, als ich diesen Thread gefunden habe, als ich "rot" ins Suchfelt eingegeben habe.

Ein Geologe hatte nämlich gemeint, dass es im Wasser hohe Eisenwerte gäbe und dass das FeO2 im Wasser oxidiert zu FeO3 und sich dann niederschlägt. Das hätte bedeutet, dass mit der Zeit das Ganze immer rötlicher geworden wäre.

Nachdem ich den Link von Helmut nachgegangen bin, glaube ich eher an Blutalgen.

 

Das Wasser war im Teich für einen Probelauf und hat etwas zu lange gestanden   Jetzt ist das Wasser draussen, aber die Algen natürlich nicht.

Frage: reguliert sich die Sache mit neuem Wasser und reichlich Wasserpflanzen?

LG

Ron


----------



## wasserzwerg (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Hallo,

also mein Teich hat sich inzwischen wohl "eingelaufen" Der erneute Rotstich ist ohne irgendwelche Hilfe meinerseits wieder verschwunden. Neue Pflanzen hab ich aber noch keine drin  Kommt aber demnächst.

Die Seerose schiebt inzwischen sogar die erste Knospe 

Das Einzige was ich beim ersten Algenbefall gemacht hab war der Wasserwechsel und zusätzlichen einen Teelöffel Essig ins frische Wasser. (auf ca. 90liter)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen das du die Algen schnell wieder los wirst.. 

liebe Grüße


----------



## Eugen (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*



wasserzwerg schrieb:


> Hallo Eugen,
> also der Wasserwechsel ist jetzt durch.. habe alles so gemacht wie du gesagt hast - wehe das geht in die Hose v


----------



## wasserzwerg (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hilfe mein Miniteich ist ROT*

Hihi,

da haste aber echt Glück gehabt.. zwischendurch sahs ja wieder mal ganz mies aus 

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe


----------

